
Ask HN: Do China and Russia suffer cyber attacks from vague “American hackers”? - aerovistae
Or is this a one way thing?
======
techjuice
Yes, the attacks go both ways and are occurring all the time, especially
against high value assets (e.g. high traffic government, military,business
websites and point of sale and industrial systems). Most of these attacks are
fully automated and only call back to their owner when they detect something
of interest for further investigation.

